# Size of Sire and Dam?



## SpotThePoodle (Feb 3, 2016)

I've found a breeder in my area who is just starting up, and she has several references from other reputable breeders that mentored her. She has a pregnant poodle now, and I was planning on getting one from this litter. Her facilities are great, she seems like she knows what she is talking about, and both parents have been health tested. My only question is, does it matter if the male is bigger than the female? The dam is about 50lbs and the sire is about 65lbs. Does that matter health wise for the dam or the puppies? I have heard that it was mainly important for the females to be larger with the smaller poodles, like toys, because they'd be more at risk for c-sections or other complications. A relative of mine brought this up to me saying it wasn't good, but I haven't found anything saying it's not good for standards. Can anyone clarify a little more? Thanks


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Males generally will be larger than females. My girl weighs 36 pounds and my nine month old boy weighs 47 pounds (and his breeder thinks of his as being very big for his age and her lines). The only thing I would generally say about the parents of that litter is that they are both on the large end of the spectrum. If you look at AKC winners in spoos they are not usually gigantic, but rather more medium (probably many girls closer to 40 pounds and boys in the 50 pound range).

You have to decide what venue you would show in and look at what dogs end up being put up by judges in that venue to know what you want to do to set the characteristics of your line.


----------

